# [Support commercial] un support commercial pour Gentoo ?

## 404_crazy

Bonjour,

Je cherche un support commercial pour mes futurs serveur gentoo, nous avions jusque ici des serveurs sous redhat et je doit renouveler ces serveurs je voulais donc passé sous gentoo par souci d'optimisation des performance , des couts et aussi par convenance personnel (je suis bien plus habitué à la gentoo) 

Cependant la politique de ma boite et de prendre un support commercial pour tous nos O.S. c'est pourquoi je voudrait savoir si il existe un support commercial officiel ou non pour gentoo ? et si vous aviez déjà testé ce genre de support ?

Si vous les connaissait je veux bien aussi les tarif approximatif (apriori nous aurions 5 ou 6 serveurs sous gentoo...)

Merci d'avance

----------

## xaviermiller

google est ton ami : pas grand chose : http://www.gentoo.org/main/en/sponsors.xml

Prends une distribution commerciale comme Debian, Red Hat, tu seras mieux servi.

----------

## kwenspc

 *XavierMiller wrote:*   

> Prends une distribution commerciale comme Debian, Red Hat

 

Kof kof, pardon???   :Shocked: 

----------

## xaviermiller

oops  :Smile: 

----------

## guilc

A mon avis, une gentoo sur un parc de serveur en exploit en datacenter est une énorme connerie.

J'ai beau être fan et l'utiliser partout chez moi (pc fixe, portable et gateway), le parc que j'ai monté pour ma boite est sur de la debian, qui est ce qu'on fait de mieux pour cette utilisation particulière...

(Je précise : boite perso, donc je fais ce que je veux, les choix ne me sont pas imposés  :Wink: )

De plus, tu pourras trouver un max de boite qui seront capable de te faire de l'infogérence/support correct sur de la debian. Sous gentoo non.

Et quand je vois les fiascos type "OVH Release" (gentoo surpatchée) à vouloir faire de la release fixe avec une distro à release continue, ça me fait franchement gerber...

A mon sens, vouloir partir sur de la gentoo pour ça est un fausse bonne idée. Debian n'est pas si différent (bon, y a quelques trucs qui font bien criser quand on nage dans gentoo couramment, mais on s'y fait).

----------

## 404_crazy

ok donc il n'y a aucun support commercial pour la gentoo ?

Peut être une debian en effet  mais j'aime bien le principe de release continue, de plus je trouve la debian plus longue pour faire passé les mise a jour en stable...

 *Quote:*   

> google est ton ami : pas grand chose : http://www.gentoo.org/main/en/sponsors.xml

 

Oui bien-sure j'ai vu cette page mais comme tu le dit il n'y a pas grand chose donc je voulais savoir si par hasard vous connaissiez autre chose...

----------

## guilc

 *404_crazy wrote:*   

> Peut être une debian en effet  mais j'aime bien le principe de release continue, de plus je trouve la debian plus longue pour faire passé les mise a jour en stable..

 

Hmmm, pardon mais... tu veux quoi ? que ton serveur marche de manière fiable et éprouvée ou te la péter avec la dernière version du logiciel qui risque de te claquer dans les mains à chaque mise à jour, qui va exploser quand tu vas devoir en catastrophe refaire la conf parce que la nouvelle version a complètement changé la conf ?

On parle bien de serveurs là non ? Donc avoir la dernière version qui brille, on s'en tape ! On veut une version qui marche !

Bref, je pense qu'il te faut sérieusement repenser la manière d'aborder le monde du serveur...

Debian n'est peut-être pas sur les dernières version, mais quand je fais apt-get update/upgrade sur mes serveurs, je suis SUR que je ne vais rien casser, limite si j'ai à peine besoin de sortir les serveurs d'exploitation un par un pour faire les maj...

En plus debian est tellement répandu pour ce genre d'utilisation qu'il y a pléthore de boites qui peuvent de faire le support à pas cher...

----------

## xaviermiller

+1 ave guilc. De plus, tu vas griller des ressources processeur pour rien à tout recompiler, au lieu de réserver cela aux fonctionnalités réelles du serveur : être disponible 99,9% du temps.

Il y a des serveurs sous Gentoo, mais c'est quand le sysadmin gère tout lui-même. Et encore, on compile dans un labo, puis on déploie les binaires.

----------

## 404_crazy

 *Quote:*   

> Donc avoir la dernière version qui brille, on s'en tape ! On veut une version qui marche ! 

 

Je suis touta fait d'accord mais il y a aussi des fonctions intéressantes, pour samba par exemple... (3.2.5 sous debian < 3.4.5 sous la gentoo)

Je vais pensé sérieusement a debian mais il est parfois frustrant d'attendre des mois pour avoir une fonctionnalité sur un deamon...

 *Quote:*   

> De plus, tu vas griller des ressources processeur pour rien à tout recompiler

 

Oui c'est vrai que ca va posé problème ...

----------

## man in the hill

Salut,

J'ai cru comprendre qu'il voulait utiliser qemu/kvm et je serais quand même partant pour utiliser une gentoo car noyau facile à mettre à jour pour avoir les versions récentes de kvm, et tous ce qui concerne qemu/kvm facile à demasquer et mettre en place sur un sytème stable hardened... Si ta boite à les moyens, tu devrais pouvoir trouver une stratégie pour les maj ...

----------

## guilc

 *404_crazy wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   Donc avoir la dernière version qui brille, on s'en tape ! On veut une version qui marche !  
> 
> Je suis touta fait d'accord mais il y a aussi des fonctions intéressantes, pour samba par exemple... (3.2.5 sous debian < 3.4.5 sous la gentoo)
> 
> Je vais pensé sérieusement a debian mais il est parfois frustrant d'attendre des mois pour avoir une fonctionnalité sur un deamon...

 

pour les besoins spécifiques, backport est ton ami

http://packages.debian.org/search?keywords=samba&searchon=names&section=all&suite=lenny-backports

----------

## 404_crazy

 *man in the hill wrote:*   

> Salut,
> 
> J'ai cru comprendre qu'il voulait utiliser qemu/kvm et je serais quand même partant pour utiliser une gentoo car noyau facile à mettre à jour pour avoir les versions récentes de kvm, et tous ce qui concerne qemu/kvm facile à demasquer et mettre en place sur un sytème stable hardened... Si ta boite à les moyens, tu devrais pouvoir trouver une stratégie pour les maj ...

 

Oui c'est pour ca que javais choisi la gentoo (hardened) à la base.

----------

## kwenspc

J'ai beau être un fan boy de gentoo, je suis complètement d'accord avec guilc. 

Pour avoir bossé sur des serveurs de test et de production avec (d'abord Xen) Qemu/KVM, et bien Debian (et Bouhbountou, m'enfin là c'était pas mon choix à moi) s'en ai tiré sans un seul soucis. Avec Gentoo ça aurait pu aussi, mais bonjour les mises à jours. Puis le critère de choix qui m'a fait éviter gentoo: sur des serveurs qui n'ont PAS besoin de construire des applis (hors serveur de build donc) il est hors de question d'avoir du gcc, des libs statiques, etc etc... À l'inverse mon desktop de travail était sous Gentoo, je suis un dev et cette distro est vraiment un bijoux pour ça. (c'est chiant d'installer telle ou telle lib de dev sous debian ou autre, avec gentoo - distro source et portage oblige - on a tout directement sous la main)

C'est un choix qu'il faut faire en connaissance de cause. 404_crazy réfléchis bien à ton besoin, et les implications dans l'utilisation et surtout la maintenance de telle ou telle distro selon ton besoin. 

Et pour en revenir au service de support, Debian est en effet très bien fournit.

----------

## razer

 *guilc wrote:*   

> 
> 
> A mon sens, vouloir partir sur de la gentoo pour ça est un fausse bonne idée. Debian n'est pas si différent (bon, y a quelques trucs qui font bien criser quand on nage dans gentoo couramment, mais on s'y fait).

 

Je m'accorde en tout point, et tout particulièrement ce dernier  :Smile: 

 *kwenspc wrote:*   

> Debian (et Bouhbountou, m'enfin là c'était pas mon choix à moi) s'en ai tiré sans un seul soucis. 

 

Sauf que là, çà devient limite crise de nerfs. Dernière en date avec karmic : on ne peut plus se passer de pulseaudio dans gnome. Super  :Sad: 

Je songe sérieusement à revenir sur debian aussi pour les desktops familiaux

 *404_crazy wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Je suis touta fait d'accord mais il y a aussi des fonctions intéressantes, pour samba par exemple... (3.2.5 sous debian < 3.4.5 sous la gentoo)
> 
> 

 

Rien ne t'empêche de compiler manuellement certains outils, tout est très bien conçu et facile pour créer des .deb, même pour le noyau.

Il y a parfois des dépendances de dev non satisfaites, mais sur des trucs comme samba je ne pense pas

Perso, le noyau tout comme mplayer-cvs (qui se charge d'enregistrer la télé sur mon serveur debian) sont compilés mano...

----------

## sd44

la je ne vous comprend pas ! 

j'utilise gentoo en entreprise (+10 serveur de tout et de rien ...) depuis 5 ans maintenant (et debian avant) et j'ai rien a redire, gentoo hardened avec une maj de temps en temps et ça roule impecable, jamais eu de soucis serieux mais quel plaisir de travailler sur cet OS et non sur une debian, redhat ou autre suze avec support  de ...

les histoires de proc a 99.9 etc ... il y a plein de solution (serveur de binaire, distcc, nice etc ...)

----------

## man in the hill

 *sd44 wrote:*   

> la je ne vous comprend pas !

 

Ouf, j'ai eu peur ! Pourquoi des dev se prendraient la tête pour maintenir un système hardened, il faut tout de suite leur dire d'arrêter de perdre leurs temps, puisque personne n'y croit !

Et franchement combien d'entre vous ont des problèmes pour mettre à jour gentoo ?

 *sd44 wrote:*   

> j'utilise gentoo en entreprise (+10 serveur de tout et de rien ...) depuis 5 ans maintenant (et debian avant) et j'ai rien a redire, gentoo hardened avec une maj de temps en temps et ça roule impecable, jamais eu de soucis serieux mais quel plaisir de travailler sur cet OS et non sur une debian, redhat ou autre suze avec support  de ...

 

Je suis encore parfaitement d'accord, quel plaisir de bosser avec cet OS. Je gère 5 cinq serveurs gentoo hardened ds 5 petites entreprises et j'espère en placer d'autres... J'ai une suse qui traine encore car j'avais cru en la facilité de maintenance et c'est le seul serveur qui me pose problème avec ses outils de maintenance car je ne les maitrise pas autant que les outils de gentoo (pour ne pas dire qu'ils ne sont pas aussi puissant), les debian,  je l'ai ai remplacer, même si c'est un des systèmes que je maitrise le mieux après gentoo et d'ailleurs c'est tjrs un système à base debian que j'install en desktop pour le user de base ... Un admin doit quand même opter pour un os qu'il suit de près et maitrise le mieux pour obtenir le meilleur et être plus efficace . 

 *sd44 wrote:*   

> les histoires de proc a 99.9 etc ... il y a plein de solution (serveur de binaire, distcc, nice etc ...)

 

Et en plus les serveurs ne sont pas monocore ...

----------

## El_Goretto

+1: le problème des MAJs n'en est pas un, pas plus qu'ailleurs: la trinité intégration - preprod - prod si on veut faire propre, et roule.

Maintenant, ok, pour un déploiement généralisé et générique, ça se corse. Mais pour des plateformes spécifiques, ou bien un socle de machines d'infra, c'est tout à fait gérable.

MPas d'excuse "c'est pas ma faute, faut appeler le support" quand ya un pépin, c'est sûr.   :Wink: 

----------

## geekounet

 *man in the hill wrote:*   

>  *sd44 wrote:*   les histoires de proc a 99.9 etc ... il y a plein de solution (serveur de binaire, distcc, nice etc ...) 
> 
> Et en plus les serveurs ne sont pas monocore ...

 

À moins d'avoir surdimensionné tes machines, tout tes cores servent au fonctionnement de prod.  :Wink: 

----------

## xaviermiller

Bref, OK pour Gentoo, mais à condition que 

1. le sysadmin s'occupe lui-même du support

2. sur une machine, ça n'a pas de sens, mais bien dans un parc (ex: anigel)

Dans notre cas, il faut du support commercial, inexistant. Donc le boss refusera.

----------

## 404_crazy

Il me faudrait un support minimum c'est une façon de ne pas payé des astreinte aux techniciens donc si nous somme tous absent (ce qui est arrivé environ deux fois en 5 ans..mais bref) il faut un support extérieure...

----------

## nico_calais

Je ne sais pas s'il existe des societés pour un support commercial sur debian, gentoo ou toute autre distrib communautaire.

Il me semblait justement que la "force" de red-hat dans le monde professionnel etait justement le support commercial.

Neanmoins, à chaque fois que j'ai un pb avec un serveur, que ce soit du windows ou du nux, mon "support commercial" reste google...

----------

## kwenspc

 *nico_calais wrote:*   

> Je ne sais pas s'il existe des societés pour un support commercial sur debian, gentoo ou toute autre distrib communautaire.
> 
> Il me semblait justement que la "force" de red-hat dans le monde professionnel etait justement le support commercial.

 

La différence entre le support commercial Red-Hat (ou Suse chez Novell, mandriva) par rapport à du support commercial Debian c'est que c'est la boite qui développe (red-hat, novell, mandriva) ces distros qui fournit le support (formation, débugage, conseil...), . Debian y a aucune garantie du côté de la communauté qui crée cette distro, tu t'en remets qu'à la boite qui fournit le support, sachant qu'après... croises les doigts pour qu'ils sachent de quoi ils parlent. Bon après Debian étant ce qu'elle est (qualité, stabilité) on a pas trop de surprise.

----------

## nico_calais

 *kwenspc wrote:*   

>  *nico_calais wrote:*   Je ne sais pas s'il existe des societés pour un support commercial sur debian, gentoo ou toute autre distrib communautaire.
> 
> Il me semblait justement que la "force" de red-hat dans le monde professionnel etait justement le support commercial. 
> 
> La différence entre le support commercial Red-Hat (ou Suse chez Novell, mandriva) par rapport à du support commercial Debian c'est que c'est la boite qui développe (red-hat, novell, mandriva) ces distros qui fournit le support (formation, débugage, conseil...), . Debian y a aucune garantie du côté de la communauté qui crée cette distro, tu t'en remets qu'à la boite qui fournit le support, sachant qu'après... croises les doigts pour qu'ils sachent de quoi ils parlent. Bon après Debian étant ce qu'elle est (qualité, stabilité) on a pas trop de surprise.

 

D'accord avec toi  :Smile: . En ce qui me concerne, je preferre gérer des serveurs sous debian ou sous gentoo parce que j'ai de l'experience sur ces distribs, acquises via google, forums, communautés, etc.

----------

## 404_crazy

 *Quote:*   

> Neanmoins, à chaque fois que j'ai un pb avec un serveur, que ce soit du windows ou du nux, mon "support commercial" reste google...

 

Moué enfin je me vois mal expliqué ca au D.A.F. de ma boite...de plus comme dit plus haut le support est nécessaire si les techniciens ne travaille pas (congés, rtt, absences...)

----------

## nico_calais

 *404_crazy wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   Neanmoins, à chaque fois que j'ai un pb avec un serveur, que ce soit du windows ou du nux, mon "support commercial" reste google... 
> 
> Moué enfin je me vois mal expliqué ca au D.A.F. de ma boite...de plus comme dit plus haut le support est nécessaire si les techniciens ne travaille pas (congés, rtt, absences...)

 

Si l'informatique est si critique, la societé devrait faire en sorte d'avoir au moins une personne competente disponible, que ce soit du nux ou du windows...

----------

## 404_crazy

Oui il devrait mettre en place des astreintes mais sur un plans comptable les astreintes sont des frais Ressource Humaine et un contrat de support est de l'investissement...bref nous ne maitrisons pas les décisions de nos supérieurs.

----------

